# FursonaPod Ep 25: The End



## Zaaz (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello my furry friends!

  Whelp, it couldnâ€™t last forever. FursonaPodâ€™s being mothballed on account of the fact that I simply have no spare time anymore, and therefore donâ€™t have enough time to keep it going like it has been. Instead of keeping the site humping along at the pace of a 300lb fur, Iâ€™d rather leave it while itâ€™s still something good.

  Speaking of something good:http://pods.fursonapod.com/
FursonaPod Episode 25: The End

  So! Although *Iâ€™m not leaving the fandom* (damn drama furs), what are some of the reasons that furs leave the fandom, and more importantly what are the reasons why they come crawling, flying, and slithering back? 

  The second half of this three part question (erm?) is when you return to the fandom after a break, is it as exciting as when you discovered it for the first time or is it significantly dumbed down?

  Well all, thanks for lending us your ears over the years, and weâ€™ll see you around.

  Oh, and if anyone wants to try their chops as a podcaster, please send me an email! If someone wants to take over the reins of FursonaPod.com, itâ€™s up for grabs. Even if youâ€™ve never podcasted before, Iâ€™ll help get you started and can even co-host for whenever Iâ€™m available to do so.

  Peace All!
  ~Z


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1npdZnzP9yo
Well atleast you have a good reason for stopping it.


----------



## DoeADeer (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, my reason for leaving was that I couldn't find my niche in the fandom and no one was really noticing me. But now that I have a better fursona (My last few were foxes, and those didn't suit me at all) and better art, I've snuggled into a nice little place in the furry fandom. I guess it's because some people don't fit in at first, so they give it up.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd love to do a podcast at some point, though I wouldn't wanna call it Fursonapod so I guess I can't really take the reigns, as you describe it. Plus I simply lack the equipment, though with a macbook and a mic, all I'm probably missing is editing software.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

I could make a podcast, my mic works well enough, only problem is I don't have skype so I wouldn't have anyone to do it with.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I could make a podcast, my mic works well enough, only problem is I don't have skype so I wouldn't have anyone to do it with.


 
It doesn't cost anything, you know


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

holy fuck Zazz, you're still alive.

I wouldn't be able to take over for you, the show would just be filled with ranting and yelling at furries, and there's already a well-known birdthing doing that.


----------



## Zaaz (Aug 18, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'd love to do a podcast at some point, though I wouldn't wanna call it Fursonapod so I guess I can't really take the reigns, as you describe it. Plus I simply lack the equipment, though with a macbook and a mic, all I'm probably missing is editing software.


 
Editing software doesn't cost anything you know   Audacity is what we've used all along.

~Z


----------



## Zaaz (Aug 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I could make a podcast, my mic works well enough, only problem is I don't have skype so I wouldn't have anyone to do it with.


 
I hear that Skype is free as well :x

;D

~Z


----------



## Primma (Aug 18, 2010)

Podcasting isn't too difficult, I do it every week for a show on the local radio station in my city, they even let us use Skype if we're not able to be physically there.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never left the fandom and I have no intentions too leave.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaaz said:


> I hear that Skype is free as well :x
> 
> ;D
> 
> ~Z


 Oh, didn't know that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaaz said:


> Editing software doesn't cost anything you know   Audacity is what we've used all along.
> 
> ~Z


 
Isn't that Windows-exclusive though? Or at least not for Mac?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Isn't that Windows-exclusive though? Or at least not for Mac?


 I can install virtualbox, I just haven't gotten around to doing it.


----------



## Zaaz (Aug 18, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Isn't that Windows-exclusive though? Or at least not for Mac?



Maybe. I'm not sure. Regardless, I'm sure there's some free audio editing software for Macs out there too 


~Z


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

Zaaz said:


> Maybe. I'm not sure. Regardless, I'm sure there's some free audio editing software for Macs out there too
> 
> 
> ~Z


 
There are free adio editors out there. I once had one called audacity. (I think) Not sure if it works on MAC's though.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2010)

And we should care because?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And we should care because?



You cared enough to post this. :/


----------

